# Poll: Women / Men on this forum



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Thought it might be interesting to see how many women and how many men we have on this forum...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Female here.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Another Female here.... =)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd be surprised if the numbers aren't 3-1 female to male ratio.
Not to be nit picky, but I'm not a plural.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Female here


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Female but *I am* in charge of the remote


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

alpha bitch & proud of it!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Female here and not a plural, either.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Heavily out numbered here.


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey I notice that a lot of folks on here have pictures with special effects on them...what software do you use? I saw that mybannermaker.com is one of them for a $25.00 fee per year....I don't like to buy those services...anyone else have a free one?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Spun Gold said:


> Hey I notice that a lot of folks on here have pictures with special effects on them...what software do you use? I saw that mybannermaker.com is one of them for a $25.00 fee per year....I don't like to buy those services...anyone else have a free one?


You can do mybannermaker.com for free. You choose that option at the end of making your banner.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Not to be nit picky, but I'm not a plural.


Not to be nit picky either, but I used proper English. Otherwise it would have asked: "...how many *Woman* and how many *Man* we have on this forum?" Singular tense is not appropriate when asking about many. Just my soap-box lesson for the day...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Guy here and I kinda like the ratio :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Female... and pregnant to prove it!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

looking good for the women


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it because the men are more shy or that women just like to talk more? My hubby is a member of a sports forum, but i think he has only posted a couple of time. He sits and laughs at me when i get on here and the fingers are flying across the keyboard. I tell him he doesn't know what he is missing out on.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

100% Chick here!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

An oldie but goodie female.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a female


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Guy here and I kinda like the ratio :


Too bad its not this way at the tavern in town:lol:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the guys (I'm one) have always been waaaaaayyyyy outnumbered here on the GRF.


----------

